# Mohican



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Heading up after work this evening. At this point, where would the better spot for trout be, in the park below the dam or in the upper along the nursery? Won't have time to hit both so have to pick one.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeremydavis how did you do at the Mohican.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I ended up not going on the 22nd. Went that weekend instead. Fished Wade and Gatton after 7pm and went towards Bellville. Saw quite a few fish rising as it got later but wasn't able to zero in on what they were rising to. Fished until about dark. If you are going to fish the upper, I wouldn't go anywhere near Wade and Gatton until at least 7 or later. There were so many people there tubing and swimming that it was pointless to even try in the afternoon.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

JeremyDavis said:


> I ended up not going on the 22nd. Went that weekend instead. Fished Wade and Gatton after 7pm and went towards Bellville. Saw quite a few fish rising as it got later but wasn't able to zero in on what they were rising to. Fished until about dark. If you are going to fish the upper, I wouldn't go anywhere near Wade and Gatton until at least 7 or later. There were so many people there tubing and swimming that it was pointless to even try in the afternoon.


They might have been hitting subsurface bugs just below the film. I've found very small emerger patterns work well at those times. I caught about 4 in a 15 minute window one day doing that.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to give that a shot. May be headed up there this weekend. Is the lower any good at this point or should I stick strictly to the upper?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as a general rule if I cant fish to hit up top after a handful of different flies, Ill add a size 18-20 chocolate emerger about 6" below a dry,( 6x usually if leader is 5x, 7X if leader goes to a 6 x, doesn't always work but has saved the day several times with a handful of fish caught, nice when its still not the obvious answer but it seems to be a catch all and will more often then not, get a few of them to eat, simple, watch the dry fly for the subtle bite just out of the rise ring.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It's been a few weeks since I was there but the lower was getting pretty warm and the upper was still staying cool. I hit the lower really early in the morning before the campers were up and ended up targeting and catching a few small mouth. I did get one small trout in fast water right after I caught a smallie in the same spot. I did see dozens of carp and figure the next time I'll target them.


----------

